# Unable to Register- Happening To Others As Well



## Tcm04 (May 3, 2011)

My friend is trying to register and keeps getting this error:

Sorry, the account "rollitup" exists in our records but is currently not active. Please push the "back" button on your web browser and notify the website owner of this message.

He has tried multiple usernames, e-mails, browsers, computers. He even tried it on his phone. After doing some research, it is definitely a server-side problem, and there are others trying to figure this out as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

probably because he's tunneling his IP???

You can't register using a proxy or tunnel... site won't let ya.  Nice try.

Not only can you not register.. but I think they even got it to where you can't even use a proxy period.. rather you have an existing account or creating one.

sucks IMO.. but eh what can ya do?

peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

See, I'm already signed in even.. and I just changed my security settings to use a proxy. Once I got connected to the proxy I hit the reload button.. and got this:



*Otero County Electric Cooperative *

Please Contact your network administrator for questions 




Content blocked While trying to retrieve the URL: https://www.rollitup.org/support/429111-unable-register-happening-others-well.html The content is blocked due to the following condition: The URL you have requested is blocked by Surf Protection. If you think this is wrong, please contact your administrator. Report: Drugs not allowed. Your cache administrator is: [email protected]








Powered by Astaro​



Is that not fucking HILARIOUS!?! hehehe... 

peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

That shit actually kinda scares me.. now that I sit here and really look at it.

I mean, why would they set it up like that? Almost insists upon itself really.. like they *want* to be able to get everyone's IP #'s and or hostnames. 

I could just be paranoid.. but I mean, think about it.. makes you think. Does to me anyhow..

peace.


----------



## Tcm04 (May 3, 2011)

Proxy? Nah. Those things are for soldiers in Iraq to bypass the porn-blocker. Not sure why you're under the impression he's "try"ing to "trick" the site. He's just a dude with a laptop and internet in a house. Like I said, he's used multiple computers, to include his phones' web browser (Verizon 3G network). 

Did you attempt to test-register prior to replying to me? I'm sure you won't get far.


----------



## Tcm04 (May 3, 2011)

Nota proxy blocker man. Click here:

http://www.aweber.com/form-sorry.htm?message=notactivecustomer&[email protected]&name=dsalkhfsakln&data=rollitup

Rollitup is the account name given to this site by the 3rd party email marketing group this forum uses to track your personal info, and keep a record of emails you open, what links you click, and certain browsing history.

Not proxies man...


----------



## djfloms (May 3, 2011)

a friend of mine is having the same issue... has tried from 4 different pc's on four different ip's


----------



## Dan Casus (May 3, 2011)

My wife is having the same issue. She has been trying to register for a couple of weeks now with no luck, she even fired a email to the admin's. kiss-ass

I tell her to just use my account to sign in (important so one can see the photo's posted) but it has become a personal issue with her. If she can't have her own account she is boycotting the site, lol. 

Anyhow hopefully VapVixen will be able to join some day....


----------



## bryon209 (May 3, 2011)

well it is so they can have your ip ... what better way to catch drug dealers than to open up a forum for them and bait em in ... i have spoken to multiple rui members who claim rui gave there ip to local law enforcement resulting in arrest..... roll it up? or roll over


----------



## Tcm04 (May 3, 2011)

That's highly unlikely. It's for ad revenue. Pretty much any other site that experiences heavy traffic does the same. Nothing to be wary of. What's concerning is the fact that users are unable to register. Hopefully we can raise a little awareness and get this remedied. I, as well, have sent in a ticket.


----------



## Dan Casus (May 3, 2011)

Tcm04 said:


> My friend is trying to register and keeps getting this error:
> 
> Sorry, the account "rollitup" exists in our records but is currently not active. Please push the "back" button on your web browser and notify the website owner of this message.
> 
> ...


BTW: This ^^^^^ (red text)^^^^^is the same message she (VapeVixen) gets when she attemps to create an account. 

Why?


----------



## asavage (May 9, 2011)

I, too, was unable to register here, for about a month. NO response from this site's "Contact Us" web form. I had the old registration form cached, and would try to reload it every day. Same Aweber msg, "account is inactive, contact website owner".



> This is the same message she gets when she attemps to create an account.
> 
> Why?


Likely because RIU stopped paying Aweber, and Aweber disabled the rollitup account 

It appears that within the last couple of days, the RIU registration process has changed. RIU no longer appears to use http://www.aweber.com/ to obtain (resell?) our registration information. Perhaps another cash cow has been butchered 

I was (finally) able to register by reloading any RIU page (not from the local cache) and selecting the "Register" text at the top of every page (https://www.rollitup.org/register.php). That now takes me to the new registration process which, while it wouldn't work on Safari on my old iPhone (can't type in an email address in either field, for some reason), did work for FireFox 4.01 for Mac.

I did find the lack of response from the site's admin disturbing, though.


----------



## Dan Casus (May 9, 2011)

asavage said:


> I, too, was unable to register here, for about a month. NO response from this site's "Contact Us" web form. I had the old registration form cached, and would try to reload it every day. Same Aweber msg, "account is inactive, contact website owner".
> 
> Likely because RIU stopped paying Aweber, and Aweber disabled the rollitup account
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your reply.

The lack of response from admin was disappointing to say the least. However I will convey your response, thanks Al S!


----------



## vapevixen (May 9, 2011)

asavage said:


> I was (finally) able to register by reloading any RIU page (not from the local cache) and selecting the "Register" text at the top of every page (https://www.rollitup.org/register.php). That now takes me to the new registration process which, while it wouldn't work on Safari on my old iPhone (can't type in an email address in either field, for some reason), did work for FireFox 4.01 for Mac.
> 
> I did find the lack of response from the site's admin disturbing, though.


thank you, thank you, thank you! ... now i'm in


----------



## bicycleday (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I have been trying to register for the last few weeks, and sent emails with no response, finally allowed me tonight


----------



## tyson53 (May 11, 2011)

asavage said:


> I, too, was unable to register here, for about a month. NO response from this site's "Contact Us" web form. I had the old registration form cached, and would try to reload it every day. Same Aweber msg, "account is inactive, contact website owner".
> 
> Likely because RIU stopped paying Aweber, and Aweber disabled the rollitup account
> 
> ...


thanks for this post..I have been trying to sign up for over a month have not been able to..
These directions work perfect ..Thanks again
Al


----------



## JackTheMack (May 15, 2011)

Hooray, I also being able to register, much happiness!


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 15, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> That shit actually kinda scares me.. now that I sit here and really look at it.
> 
> I mean, why would they set it up like that? Almost insists upon itself really.. like they *want* to be able to get everyone's IP #'s and or hostnames.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy... Although I really like rollitup, it could just be a beautiful farce made by someone with a lot of $ that wants to data mine everything on Marijuana and on Us...


----------



## Laquan234 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for fixing the registration, been trying to register for a few weeks. Appreciate it. Peace


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

not sure but it sounds interesting


----------



## rantz (May 25, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> well it is so they can have your ip ... what better way to catch drug dealers than to open up a forum for them and bait em in ... i have spoken to multiple rui members who claim rui gave there ip to local law enforcement resulting in arrest..... roll it up? or roll over


Yikes!!!!!!!! Let's hope not.


----------



## Admin (May 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,

We did not disallow proxies however if you are using a free proxy list obtained from the site it is more then likely blocked due to spammers, we have a blacklist of proxies that are not allowed to register to rollitup because we are getting hit so hard by russian spam.

RIU


----------



## Mr. GoodStuff (May 25, 2011)

How come the staff are reading our private messages, wheres our PRIVACY?




admin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We did not disallow proxies however if you are using a free proxy list obtained from the site it is more then likely blocked due to spammers, we have a blacklist of proxies that are not allowed to register to rollitup because we are getting hit so hard by russian spam.
> 
> RIU


----------



## Admin (Jun 11, 2011)

Staff does not read private messages, nor do they have access to do so. We have spam filters setup that hook into the sending system, on private message send it detects the likelyhood of the message being sent to be spam. If it passes the threshold it will ban your account until further review is done.

RIU


----------

